# Happy Birthday, nancya!



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

What a wonderful time of year to be born. Happy 40th!


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

You're not getting older, you're getting better   

Happy Birthday!!!!!


----------



## shawtycat (Feb 6, 2002)

Happy Birthday!!!! and HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

I send birthday hugs to our Nancy!


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Happy Birthday!!! 40's a great age....


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Happy Birthday Nancy! I hope you will be able to leave the hospital soon and really celebrate.


----------



## nancya (Apr 30, 2001)

Thank you very much! I just don't feel like I'm 40. 40 seems so darn _grown up._

Sigh. I suppose I will get used to it.


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

Grown up? Are you crazy? (ooops, I'd better rephrase that   ) 

Two other statements for you:

"You're only young once, but you can be immature forever."

and as a visiting Japanese student told my 50+ husband: "You look old, but you think young."


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

A very happy birthday to you Nancy. Here's a toast to you and wishes for a very happy day and great days to come. All the best!


----------



## leo r. (Nov 10, 2001)

Happy Birthday Nancy,it`a pity that you`re not able to have a whoop-up!! I`m sure that your family and close friends will help to brighten up your day. Get better soon and hopefully,make up for lost time!!Leo.:chef:


----------



## chefboy2160 (Oct 13, 2001)

Happy birthday my friend ! I met you here and we have grown closer with our lifes gift to us . I send my love and prayers to you friend , stay healthy , wealthy and wise on this planet . Your chef ......................Douglas.................:bou nce:


----------

